# Temperature



## EvaST-B (Mar 31, 2008)

What is the optimum temperature for storying liquid honey?


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I have a refrigerator with thermostat, light bulb and fan. I started storing in the mid-90's. It worked good, but I think the honey darkened slightly over a year.

I have been storing in the mid-80's for a while now and I have a little honey that has been in there for a year and a half now that is starting to get a little crystalization on the bottom of the quart jars. The color might still change a little but I can't notice it.

Another good way is to freeze it. I think that this might actually be the best way to keep color and flavor.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Any temp below 32 F.


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been told that once you "freeze" honey when you "thaw" it it will crystallize faster. I would say store it at 65 to 70 degrees. 60 deg. and below speeds crystallization and above it negatively affects the color.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

jdpro5010 said:


> I have been told that once you "freeze" honey when you "thaw" it it will crystallize faster. I would say store it at 65 to 70 degrees. 60 deg. and below speeds crystallization and above it negatively affects the color.


I haven't noticed it crystallizing faster after I freeze it, although usually when I thaw it, I use it and it doesn't sit for months.

Crystallization occurs fastest at 57 degrees and slows both ways from that temperature. If I store mine at room temperature, it will crystallize in 2-6 months. Lower than room temp (72) like my basement and it goes faster. So I wouldn't suggest 65 to 70 unless you want to speed up crystallization.


----------



## EvaST-B (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## bdrowe (Feb 25, 2008)

First what is optimum? What is your goal? How long are you storing it?
Keep it clean?
Any temp. as long as it is in an air tight; glass, ceramic or stainless steel container.
Anti-oxidants?
Preserving them requires lower temperatures, so you would most likely want as low as you could go without crystalization.
Prevent crystalization?
Warmer is better, the lower you go the more your honey will tend to crystalize (for most honey). Tupello is a know exception.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

SO REALLY what is the best way to store bulk honey????

To keep it at 90 degrees can't be good, like mentioned the color shifts, how about the flavour? And all the the other good things in the honey?

I have heard talk of freezing the honey after it is harvested for best storage? This was to keep the flavour, color, and everything else that is good.

Would love to see a study on this.. For real results


----------

